# For those that do Prom pictures, do you have any suggestions?



## GerryDavid (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been contacted by two separate seniors about doing prom pictures, which isn't something I have given much thought to.  But now that I am focusing more on senior portraits, I guess it makes sense.  

Does anyone have any suggestions?

I wont be at the school, so I guess the pictures will be done on another day or before the prom, probably the day of the prom because they wont want to get their hair done twice.

I did offer a referral reward if they can get other people to make an appointment for the same day, I figure if I am going to travel to do pictures at a park near the school, may as well make it worth my time by doing additional pictures.

Im guessing the poses will be similar to couples portraits and maybe a few senior portrait style shots that works with two people.


----------



## rub (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the promotion I am running - I can accommodate 5 people.  All the the grads here go to McGuire Lake (local park) for a group photo, and parents friends family all come there.  I figure its a great way to tie senior photos with grad photos, as senior photos have not caught on in my neck of the woods.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 12, 2011)

How much is the hair and makeup costing you?  Thats something I havent gotten into but probably will eventually.


----------



## rub (Feb 12, 2011)

$75 each


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 12, 2011)

$75 each, for each day?  for the shoot day and grad day?  per appointment or per hour?


----------



## rub (Feb 12, 2011)

$75 for shoot and grad day. Same rate that the salon would charge for trial and day of.


----------

